# Pistachio wood in Casa Grande, Az



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been looking for a source of pistachio wood out here in Arizona for 2 years. I visited a shop in Old Town called "In a Pear Tree "and Kirstin gave me a card for Dead Tree Salvage as a source for pistachio. 
Danny and I went there today and does he ever have a supply of it. We bought some pieces and picked up a ton of all kinds of wood off the scrap pile that can surly be made into projects. I don't have any pics but the male tree has real dark wood and the female tree has pink wood -Really!!

The owner, John Goodwin ( 520-560-0763 ) is a great guy and gave us a great deal on the wood we bought. He also has a wood shop where they produce products from all kinds of Arizona woods and have them for sale in the store above..

So if you need mesquite,pistachio, or pecan wood around Casa Grande, Tuscon or Phoenix, give John and call and tell him you heard about him on Lumberjocks!!

Thanks, Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

He has a store in Phoenix?

Did you mean to enter a link to a store?

Thank you.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like you found a great wood source. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Jim,
We are through there often on the way south to Tucson. 
What's his address? I'd like to stop by the next time.
You still at that park just north of CG and east of 10?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Joe, he sells his products at a store in Casa Grande,Az. called "In a Pear Tree"

Gene, the location of Dead Tree Salvage is 11930 Martin Rd ; Casa Grande, Az 85194
It is easy to find off I-10. Going East towards Tucson, take the McCartney road Exit at Casa Grande and go North- to your left. Then go to Cox road and take another left. Go about a mile to Martin Rd and take another left. Go all the way to the end and it is 11930 on the left side.

The owner is John Goodwin 520 560 0763. Call him before you stop to be sure he will be there.

We are in the High Chaparral Park in Arizona City which is just East of the I-8 interchange on I 10 Exit 200 at Sunland Gin Road. We leave tomorrow for Michigan!!

......................Jim

ps. Mike, it is a long way from Missouri!!!


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

Dang if I had known you were leaving so soon I would have had you pick me up some wood and drop it by on your way. Then I thought of the trip you had going through Kansas and I don't know if I could ask you to stop. Take care on your trip and I'm glad you found something you were looking for, a nice feeling isn't it.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Kelly. sorry but we don't go through Kansas on our way home. We take the southern route.
Are you close to I 70?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jim,
It's still snowing back there!
Stick around till it gets to 100 in CG. -


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Gene, It got to 96 one day and I was ready to leave. I don't mind the snow….......Jim


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I had never seen Pistachio wood before, but after googling it I discovered that it is gorgeous! Good score, I'd love to have some of that!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Jim,

I promised John Goodwin I would write you after I visited him recently at his home in Casa Grande. I have been on a cross country trip and have had high hopes of picking up some wood to take home to make something with. What else would an LJ want to do? I sent out a plea to my LJ buddies and was referred to this post. I recognized you as a great LJ poster and decided to find my way there. John was very gracious and knew you and showed me around. He thought I should hassle you about sending me out there in 116 degree temps to find wood. LOL

Thanks for the lead, I see a future project or 2 on LJs coming up.

Ken Schwiebert


----------



## jellybeandean (Jun 12, 2017)

> I have been looking for a source of pistachio wood out here in Arizona for 2 years. I visited a shop in Old Town called "In a Pear Tree "and Kirstin gave me a card for Dead Tree Salvage as a source for pistachio.
> Danny and I went there today and does he ever have a supply of it. We bought some pieces and picked up a ton of all kinds of wood off the scrap pile that can surly be made into projects. I don t have any pics but the male tree has real dark wood and the female tree has pink wood -Really!!
> 
> The owner, John Goodwin ( 520-560-0763 ) is a great guy and gave us a great deal on the wood we bought. He also has a wood shop where they produce products from all kinds of Arizona woods and have them for sale in the store above..
> ...


Jim, I ran a pistachio farm for about 10 years and have made many things from this wood. 
This was cabinet made for my closet









Dean in Tucson


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Richard. Male pistachio is my second favorite wood of all time next to Brazilian rosewood and I can't work with the rosewood any more because I am allergic to it really bad.

Hi Ken. I'm glad you got to meet John Goodwin. I visit him many times in the winter and this blog has brought him lots of business. Was John still working in his outdoor shop in 116 degrees? Any time is good time to find wood!!

Hi Dean. that is a beautiful cabinet. It looks to have male and female pistachio in it. Do you know any other places to buy pistachio by Tucson or Wilcox?

Cheers, Jim


----------



## jellybeandean (Jun 12, 2017)

Jim, Sorry for the extended time to respond. I am not aware of anyone that has pistachio lumber for purchase in Tucson nor Wilcox. I gathered the trees when cut down for issues and had the trunks set aside. Before and all others I know let locals come in and they use for firewood. Trunks are normally not over 5 feet in length and around 12 in dia. So hard to get good lumber. What you are seeing is the graft lines in the wood as all pistachio nut trees are grafted. The dark portion in the root stock is due to wilt that killed the trees. As mentioned before, I gathered these logs and then after 5 years had milled into lumber. After another 5 years and another gathering I had more milled and a lot cut into 1/4 thick for veneer. Used that on this cabinet and another in bathroom. Wood is generally loaded with cracks that need filling but the result is very good. If cut against grain and you drop a piece, it sounds like glass and will often break in the grains. Dean


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Dean. John Goodwin has a lot of it in Casa Grande. I always want to find new sources as male pistachio is my next favorite to Brazilian rosewood and I'm allergic to it.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

We stopped at Johns place a few years ago and loaded up on great wood. He darn near gives the stuff away. We still have some of it and are searching for ideas that are worthy of that treasure. I turned the desert willow into a bowl, and it was wanted by several people. I gave it to a special friend. We look forward to our next visit to John when we will be driving a pickup truck. A bit of a drive from North East Oklahoma, but well worth it.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi mudflap, isn't John one for the best people you ever met?? I'm glad you found his place. I go there about 4-5 times during the winter and when my lathe was broken in our park shop, he let me use his to finish a job I had started. I bought 2 small pistachio trees from him this year and brought them home. He custom cut is all for me for cheap!

If you ever go there, tell him I said hi!!

Cheers, Jim


----------

